# Ipswich Autovon Exchange



## Abo (Sep 6, 2007)

Thought I'd post a few pics of a previous explore here.

Autovon Exchange - 27th January 2007

Autovon, which stands for Automatic Voice Network, was an American military phone system built in 1963 to survive nuclear attacks. Autovon was first used in America, then, in the mid 70’s, was installed in England, Asia, the Middle East, and Panama. Today it is unused, succeeded in the 80’s by the Defense Switched Network. Part of this place is completely sealed, the rest is completely trashed. Some volunteers are working on the Autovon Exchange to open it as a museum.


----------



## krela (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm failing to see how this would survive an EMP...

Will have to have a look and see how it worked.

Nice explore!


----------



## Abo (Sep 6, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autovon


----------



## King Al (Sep 6, 2007)

looks really intresting, lots of switches to flick holes in the walls to ...er...you know.

good stuff mate


----------



## krela (Sep 6, 2007)

Abo said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autovon



Aah so it mostly relied on the idea that the lines it used wouldn't be hit with EMPs... risky!


----------



## King Al (Sep 6, 2007)

krela said:


> Aah so it mostly relied on the idea that the lines it used wouldn't be hit with EMPs... risky!



Bit of the old crossed fingers... worrying

Where abouts is this place (without to much detail), becaues if its miles from any were than i'll let um off a bit still not happy though ...I wonder what sort of system the russians had


----------



## Abo (Sep 6, 2007)

It's not miles from anywhere anymore, but I imagine it was when it was built.


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 6, 2007)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!   

Both pics and info have just answered several questions I've been pondering about. Excellent photos, btw.


----------

